# Spark plugs



## albatross (May 17, 2011)

HI, I have a 1970 pontiac lemans v8. I just upgraded the ignition with Pertronix ignition components. The correct factory plugs for the car is AC R45S gapped at .035. What would be the best plug to use now with the new Pertronix system in as well as what gap should I use? I have some R45TSX plugs although unsure if this would be correct to use or not. thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless you go with an HEI or MSD ignition, keep the same plugs and gap.


----------



## albatross (May 17, 2011)

*spark plugs*

yes my 1970 Lemans has been updated to an Summit 850007 distributer system. I recently added Pertronix flamethrower cap, rotor, ignition coil and modulator. Sorry, I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Then you can up the gap to 0.045" paying attention to how it drives.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Know that the R45TSX is longer than the R45S... 2mm I think.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, stick with the R45S plugs. No real advantage to a wide gap in these engines.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

my 66 326 has acr45s gaped at 35 now, first plugs i tryed were champion and they done good but had made in mexico on theme, when they had to be replaced i put r45s in it and they ran smooth and done great but when they had to be replaced i decided to shut a friend up that had been bugging me for two years about the e3 plugs up and i gave theme a go, they are the worse of the three i tryed, they didint run has smooth and fauled up quickly, so this time i went back to the r45s and they car runs strong and smooth. my car has the original points and stuff but i can tell you theme ac plugs are good plugs and best of all they have 9made in usa) on theme=] keep the american cars all american when possible=]


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NEVER run champions in a GM !! They work great in MOPARS though, I guess sh!t works good in sh!t.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

never had any problems with Champion in any car. They were not made by any car manufacturer's supplier and Mopar did not offer them in factory installations. They do not rust like AC does.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pontiac said:


> never had any problems with Champion in any car. They were not made by any car manufacturer's supplier and Mopar did not offer them in factory installations. They do not rust like AC does.


I worked at a dodge dealership in the `80s, all the new cars had champion plugs from the factory.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can back up Rukee's claim. Saw hundreds of factory Champion equipped Mopars in the '80's when I worked as a tune up tech for a large company. Also had my share of Champion plugs snapping off and leaving the threaded ring inside the head, needing an EZ out to remove it. They do seem to work just fine in some vehicles, though.


----------

